# E3 2010: Kid Icarus Uprising Announced for 3DS



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*E3 2010: Kid Icarus Uprising Announced for 3DS*

*Long-anticipated sequel to make its return on Nintendo's new handheld.*
By Steve Watts, 06/15/2010







The announcement of the 3DS at Nintendo's press conference wasn't particularly surprising, but the company pulled out one first-party surprise that's sure to please long-time fans. Kid Icarus Uprising is a 3D action title developed for the 3DS. The trailer showed off both air and ground combat, featuring Pit battling monsters and even cerberus in his quest to stop Medusa. We'll update this story with the trailer as soon as possible, so stick around.

*Source: 1up*


----------



## whymustiregister (Apr 22, 2008)

Check out this video interview with Masahiro Sakurai for Kid Icarus:

e3coverage.com/2010/exclusive-kid-icarus-uprising-developer-interview-with-masahiro-sakurai/


----------

